# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  migrena czy coś innego

## anna20

Jakieś 3 dni temu zaczęła boleć mnie głowa, wyglądało na typową migrenę -  ból głowy  jednostronny, z bólem wokół oczodołu, światłowstręt, nudności, zawroty głowy, jednak już następnego dnia ból uległ zmianie, "rozlał się" na całą głowę (głównie okolice potylicy i skroni), jest zdecydowanie słabszy - taki tępy jakby po uderzeniu , ale nudności utrzymują się, no i doszło do tego drętwienie lewej ręki i nogi, czy powinnam się obawiać czy to po prostu migrena?

----------


## Krzysztof

Opisane objawy mogą świadczyć o migrenie z tak zwaną aurą, ale jeśli taka nie została u ciebie zdiagnozowana, a tego rodzaju ból nie występował dawniej, wymaga czujności i najlepiej wizyty u lekarza. Objawy mogą świadczyć o migrenie, ale też zmianom i chorobom w obrębie czaszki, dlatego dobrze, by były zweryfikowane. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jednak musisz pamiętać, że migrenę należy leczyć. Oprócz tego, że leki przyniosą Ci ulgę, to nie wiem czy wiesz nieleczona migrena może doprowadzić do przewlekłego bólu głowy, który w najgorszych przypadkach może utrzymywać się do 72godzin.

----------

